# FrontCover Cosmetics



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont know if many of you know about this brand and I cant remember where my post  when on this, but I adore this brand and I feel that they have gained more recognition since christmas 2010 when boots did a special offer of 'Buy 2 get 1 free'​ I love FrontCover Cosmetics and I can't fault their products, they're high quality and tend to bring the catwalk looks to their make-up -which is amazing.​ ​ However the only thing is that you can only purchase them at boots (online or in store) SO I dont know if you can get it in the USA or anywhere else, not only that but Boots are crafty and add a  bit more onto the price!​ Here are some swatches for you of the big christmas seller 'FrontCover-to-go', Which is £35.. but the best thing is you can buy these colours seperately now for £4 each.​ P.S. .... These were swatched without a base ​ 

​ 







​


----------

